# Too many clubs not enough players



## Yolinda (Feb 17, 2017)

Is anyone noticing clubs are having a hard time fielding multiple teams?


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes, I agree.  Some clubs should merge but probably won't happen...too many egos!


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 17, 2017)

It's completely watering down teams.  People are fighting over players and it's sad.


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 17, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> People are fighting over players and it's sad.


Sad? .... That's life in America, freedom to choose products and/or services that suit your needs (_I.e. free market economy). 
_


----------



## transplant (Feb 17, 2017)

You might add - not enough fields.  Also - if you find the players they likely need development leading to the next problem - not enough coaches that know how to do that.


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 17, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Sad? .... That's life in America, freedom to choose products and/or services that suit your needs (_I.e. free market economy). _


Your right! It is the American way, make up B.S. as they go. Lol


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 17, 2017)

transplant said:


> You might add - not enough fields.  Also - if you find the players they likely need development leading to the next problem - not enough coaches that know how to do that.


Fields are huge problem in Orange County.  You have to drive to play with a club.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Sad? .... That's life in America, freedom to choose products and/or services that suit your needs (_I.e. free market economy). _


What needs to happen but will not of course due to parental and club egos is what we do in club volleyball. Small amount of club teams and regional play. Elite are truly elite. 
Sorry but in our locale someone from Hotspurs or Pats IV has been led to believe they are "just as good as ECNL" and they aren't. They just aren't. We have local community clubs telling parents they will be getting ECNL next year or DA status.  
Until parents and clubs are willing to recognize that lie you will have low level clubs who are filling a necessary recreational and local need misrepresent.


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 17, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Your right! It is the American way, make up B.S. as they go. Lol


Classic. Instead of complaining, use your noggin, figure out the "American way" and utilize it to you/your kids benefit. You'll find it produce MUCH greater results.


----------



## Sped (Feb 17, 2017)

it'll work itself out, just like in any other business.  

For one, I miss the days of the local clubs, but so it goes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Classic. Instead of complaining, use your noggin, figure out the "American way" and utilize it to you/your kids benefit. You'll find it produce MUCH greater results.


Great advice Zero, you sound pretty conservative.


----------



## Overlap (Feb 17, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Is anyone noticing clubs are having a hard time fielding multiple teams?


you only need 1 team for your kid, right  .....just find the right team


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 17, 2017)

Overlap said:


> you only need 1 team for your kid, right  .....just find the right team


Lol


----------



## gauchosean (Feb 17, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Fields are huge problem in Orange County.  You have to drive to play with a club.


Where do you live? There is club on every corner in Orange County.


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 17, 2017)

Orange County, but the fields are limited.


----------

